# Rea or aristocraft caboose smoke generator



## CONRAIL RIO (Apr 19, 2021)

Trying to locate REA OR ARISTOCRAFT CABOOSE SMOKE GENERATOR WHERE I CAN STILL PURCHASE 
SAID ITEM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you found the part number to help your search?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For caboose or pass cars try ART 29300. Later RJD


----------

